# 02 vs 03 spec v???



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright guys, i was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on the Spec V as far as the '02 vs the '03 model go. anything you like about either, anything you dont like, and even the differences. i'm starting a new job soon so i'm getting a Spec V and putting my Se-R AWD conversion at the top of the list. i needed a car to drive while the B13 was being worked on so why not a Spec V, right? but my local Nissan dealer has some of both year. anywho, any thoughts would be great. thanks.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Second post on this thread answers that question as best as anything if you ask me.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37124


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get the 2003. Nicer interior (red = yuck) and the 1st and 2nd gears in the 2003 are longer, and the car shifts better. Try never to buy a first year run, unless you just have to have it...


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

yeah i agree w/ him go w/ an 03 you'll thank yourself for it


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

Notice how the 03 owners replied. Of course the 03 owners are going to say the 03 is better than the 02. i am the owner of an 02 and i will tell you the SUBTLE changes to the 03 are welcomed ones. Go for the better deal... at the dealership. In my case it was the 02. For you it might me different. I did notice the changes made to the tranny in the 03 and there is little differences. A bit smoother on the 03.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Don't believe for a minute that good deals are only available on '02 editions.
I just bought an '03 SE-R V spec in white only two days ago and I got it for the low, low price of $15,700....marked down from $19,265!!!
The '03 edition has less problems with the newer transmissions, the interior is nicer and a few other bugs have also been worked out and you can get them for a sweet deal if you look for it!
The only thing my car does not have is the sunroof/audio enthusiast package which is fine because I already have the sub and I hear the speakers are not all that hot....mine will be replaced soon.
I LOVE my car and can't wait to drive it again soon, if this damn Ice would stop forming on everything and the sun would shine....waiting for the weekend!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, one other question. is the audio package really worth it? i'm not looking to replace the factory speakers for a long time so i'm wondering how much better the package is. i havent really looked too far into it at the dealers becuz i'd like to see how well my new job goes before i go and really start looking. and thanks for all the info.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep is is, I have not bought the car yet but will have it within a week...... My old car had over 2000 watts in it, this falls a bit shy of that but it sounds amazing for a stock system plus you get a 6 disc changer with it. Plus the package comes with the alarm.

I think it is a well worth while upgrade.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

I have a 2002 that I got just as the 2003's were coming in. I wish I got the '03 with the newer transmission and good rings in the engine. (The good rings were supposedly put in starting June 2002, so some 02 Specs did get them). The only good thing is that the dealer put leather seats in mine. Other than that there really isn't a difference. I doubt the 2003's are faster.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Here's a link to a stereo evaluation on the Spec by Edmunds.

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/comparison/articles/61394/page012.html


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

V Dude said:


> * I doubt the 2003's are faster. *


Did you read the link I posted? Just so you know that guy hated Spec V's until he rode in a 03. This was at a racecourse and he has lots of experiance with different cars. He said the 03 was 5mph faster with a novice driver then HE was able to do with a 02. He is a instructor and a very good driver. The 02 engine was weak in the rings and was know to blow with hard usage. I would never pay for a 02 now that all this is know.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I got my 02 Spec V in June. I have had zero problems with it. IT has 19200 miles on it and is still going strong. I also like the red interior better than the silver. Get what you want. I would say go with the better deal too.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Did you read the link I posted? Just so you know that guy hated Spec V's until he rode in a 03. This was at a racecourse and he has lots of experiance with different cars. He said the 03 was 5mph faster with a novice driver then HE was able to do with a 02. He is a instructor and a very good driver. The 02 engine was weak in the rings and was know to blow with hard usage. I would never pay for a 02 now that all this is know. *



Yes, I read the link, but minor gearing changes will not make that huge of a difference. There are plenty of '03 owners out right now, and so far the fastest times are still by the '02 owners. I'm sure the '03s will pull equal or better times, but if they were built faster I think we'd see it by know. 

Plus, if you look at the dyno sheets, the whp and torque the '03s are putting out is the same.

As far as what he saw on the track? I don't know, that is a pretty dramatic difference. Maybe it was because 3rd gear is shorter in the '03s. I also read that when you shift into 2nd gear, the '03s keep you in the power band better. Just guessing there.

More likely, there was something wrong with that '02 he drove. Maybe the rings just had not seated correctly and it was burning oil and losing power. Or perhaps the knock sensor was going nuts, thois has been known to happen in some Spec V's.

Anyways I'm glad he likes it. I'm sure I'll blow my tranny at some point and get an '03.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Yes, I read the link, but minor gearing changes will not make that huge of a difference. *


I guess I just don't live my life a 1/4 mile at a time. Changing the gearing is very similiar to changing HP on a roadcourse. Gearing is what creates the amount of tq you have at the wheels. This will greatly change how much power you have coming out of a corner which would greatly change the speed down a certian section of a track. I guess that could also be very track specific but I have researched the spec v ratios and I would prefer the 03 gears in my car. All that aside, I stand by my statement that with all we know about the problems with 02's why would you purchase it when the 03 is available. A small savings in money is not worth the potential hassels down the road.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you make a very good point man. why buy the '02 and have problems when i can just get an '03? besides, the '02 that i want will most likely be gone before i get one. thanx for all the info guys. it's made a huge difference in opinion.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *I guess I just don't live my life a 1/4 mile at a time. Changing the gearing is very similiar to changing HP on a roadcourse. Gearing is what creates the amount of tq you have at the wheels. This will greatly change how much power you have coming out of a corner which would greatly change the speed down a certian section of a track. I guess that could also be very track specific but I have researched the spec v ratios and I would prefer the 03 gears in my car. All that aside, I stand by my statement that with all we know about the problems with 02's why would you purchase it when the 03 is available. A small savings in money is not worth the potential hassels down the road. *



Yeah I agree, I would rather have the '03. That's what I said initially. But not cuz it's faster. 

You don't live life 1/4 mile at a time? Thaks for sharing...


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*02 vs 03*

the audio package sucks, i like the sunroof tho , i refuse to belive the 03 are "faster" in general. I had one take me in a straight line when i had bald tires and spun thru 1st and 2nd but now i have brand new 235/45/17 and i can barely chirp in 2nd, with a good driver and some sticky ass tires you can keep your shorter gears, maybe on a track the 03 would be faster than an 02 but again it matters your driving style and experience i thnk we all know that!!! Persontally i would want the shorter gears cause my forte is shifting.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

oh yeah and my 02 tranny only grinds in reversse.......i slam it into 2nd almost on a daily basis, i already have 30k miles on my 02 and so far so good..........I personally like the red interior with the Red exterior......i saw a blue 02 with red interiror and that did loook rather funky...youd think they would try to match up the colors a little better. All i gota say is WHERE THE HELL WAS YELLOW IN 2002!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phill The Thrill (Mar 7, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *Yes, I read the link, but minor gearing changes will not make that huge of a difference. There are plenty of '03 owners out right now, and so far the fastest times are still by the '02 owners. I'm sure the '03s will pull equal or better times, but if they were built faster I think we'd see it by know.
> 
> *


Somethhing to think about
Most people who race there 02's have mods by now no??..... 
They will get better times because they know there cars better than us newer guys. 
And they've had more chances to get to the track and post there times. It's winter here man, no track time yet.....

The 03 have better rings, diff gear ratio, diff tranny.
I think come summer 03's will have the better 1\4 mile time
than the average 02

Phill


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: 02 vs 03*



Cableguykj said:


> *now i have brand new 235/45/17 . *


Did you fit those on the stock wheels? You have a pic too? Any rubbing issues?

Thanks,


----------

